# Buying a Used Transformer



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey all,
I could use your advice. I'm looking to find a used, cheap, transformer for a small 0-27 layout on a 4x4 table. My plan would be to have two small locos running at the same time on the layout being separated by a signal. 

Can you recommend such used device? Or at least tell me what to ask an eBay seller?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're talking about two loops with independent control? If so, you'll either want two small transformers or one with dual controls.

Do you want both whistle and bell controls?

The "signal", are you thinking of block control to keep the two separated?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

For a small block section (if no whistle/bell needed), you could get a postwar 1015 or similar transformer for under $10. Only around 45W, I think, but enough for a tiny layout. One for each block section.

A step up would be a 1053, with a whistle button ...

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=1053

For more power, features, consider a 1033 transformer...

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=1033

TJ


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you, that was the word I couldn't think of, block signal. The layout would be a large loop that has a 45 degree crossover that creates a smaller loop inside the bigger loop and, yes, a whistle control would be nice to have. 

I see a lot of transformers on eBay that are around $10 that seem sufficient but wasn't sure of a good wattage since I obviously don't need too much power and wasn't sure if there were specific words in the item description that I should be aware of. Of course, the word "working" is probably one that aught to be in there, huh?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For just a whistle control, I like the 1033, cheap and sufficient power for this task.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks, I'll put a notification on my eBay app for one of those when a good one comes up.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

seabilliau said:


> Thanks, I'll put a notification on my eBay app for one of those when a good one comes up.


 
I have a used but nice CW-80 I could sell you,if you don't find a suitable one you like on E-Bay, "just tnrowing it out there " .............mike


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

The 1033 is a terrific transformer, as is the CW-80. You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks, I sent Big Mike a PM.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm partial to a used KW.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

areizman said:


> I'm partial to a used KW.


 
just don't seem to have one of those I can sell,but I did just buy a new Z-4000, now I got all the power I will ever need  .........Mike


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

areizman, I agree with you about the KW. It is a lot of bang for the buck, and will run two trains and accessories.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

And they are cheap and easy to fix up. I see them going on ebay for under $50 in need of only a few cheap parts to fix up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have three KW's, all bought on eBay for less than $40. They were all easy to fix and they're a great value. I figure with shipping and parts, I probably have around $60/ea in them.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

UPDATE:

I bought a Lionel 1033 off ebay for $18. It appears in really good shape; just needs the power cord replaced. I'm very happy with it.

Issue: I read some threads on the CTT sight and in two gunruunerjohn mentioned ensuring the center rail went to the U post and the side rail to the A post to get the whistle to work. I tried that, but all it does is increase the voltage/speed. So, I switched the wires and the same thing happened. I haven't experimented with it too much as I only hooked it up yesterday but wanted to ask before I delved further into "experimentation alley".

I am using a Lionel 0-6-0 (type used in the Pennsylvania Flyer set).


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe on the 1033, A is common (ground), and U is variable (hot) voltage.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The 1033/1034 is kiind of an odd duck. It wires in reverse of the more common transformers. The U is the center rail and A is the Outside rail.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the whistle doesn't blow with it connected properly, make sure the track has a load of at least an amp on it. If that still doesn't do it, I'd consider replacing the selenium rectifier disk with a 6A silicon diode.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I would recommend that you make sure the whistle works before you replace the copper oxide rectifier inside the transformer. Replacing it with a 5 amp silicon diode is a good idea in any event. 

You can remove the shell from the tender and manually operate the relay to see if the whistle works. You can also put a D cell battery in series with either one of the transformer leads to test the whistle.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Seabilliau, I hate to say it.but if you had bought the right transformer, you would't have these headaches,.......hell, I was at the point of giving you the CW-80, O well, live and learn.............Mike


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry Mike. I didn't have anything to trade to make it a square deal, of course I've never been above charity . Your right though, lesson learned. If 8 had known I'd probably spoke with you more about the cw-80. At least the 1033 runs well enough. I have learned that I'm not going to start buying old Lionel trains cheap on eBay unless I know what I'm getting myself into. I think I'm gonna look at RMT for my next set of purchases. I really like the look of their BEEF sets. 

Break break...

I checked the whistle on my pensy Flyer and the tender whistle works. I found the diagrams of the 1033 and will look into replacing the parts mentioned by Gunrunnerjohn. 

Any other thoughts on what to try before I crack her open?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

seabilliau said:


> Sorry Mike. I didn't have anything to trade to make it a square deal, of course I've never been above charity . Your right though, lesson learned. If 8 had known I'd probably spoke with you more about the cw-80. At least the 1033 runs well enough. I have learned that I'm not going to start buying old Lionel trains cheap on eBay unless I know what I'm getting myself into. I think I'm gonna look at RMT for my next set of purchases. I really like the look of their BEEF sets.
> 
> Break break...
> 
> ...


 

Why not use the 1033 for accys. or better yet ,retire that old relic, and take my CW-80, just pay me back the postage when ever you can,no hurry, its not like I need the money ..............Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*transformer*

seabilliau, I need you to pm me your address again I no longer have it ...........Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 1033 is a fine little transformer, I have a few of them. I'm using one for my modular club modules to power my building lights and smoke generation.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

I use two transformers, a 1033 and a similar MPC era one (can't remember the number) to run my layout. I don't use remote control switches, so 90 watts each is plenty of power. The only thing I don't like with these transformers is how the handles line up. I wish the handles would be symetrical when the track power was off rather than full on. I don't know, just a little OCD going on in my head I guess.

The lower voltage B-U circuit works great for old Marx tin trains. Keeps the motors from over heating and keeps the train from leaving the rails on curves!


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree about the handles Handy, but thinking about it, it would feel wierd bringing the throttle "down" to speed up. But, your right as far as apeearance. When I put the 1033 away before I go to work (I have a 4yo boy in the house) I always line up the handles parrelle to each other.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I too always thought it was odd that off was sticking out to the side. OTOH, the transformers work great, so I live with it. After all, the KW handles are screwy when both are shut off as well.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I have to say I have been impressed with the way Lionel has kept the use of design as an important factor in their equipment. Just look at the newer transformers and any art history buff could easily pick out the Streamline Moderne and Western Constructivism architectural and type-face motifs that were part of the era from which the height of streamlined service orginitated from.

Just look at the Flash Gordon-esque space ship like handle at the bottom of GRJ's photo and you'll see everything in that design needed to tell you about the history of Lionel trains, where they came from (the 30s/40s) and where they see themselves now (they know their bread and butter stems from nostalgia for the trains of the past as much as the trains of now).

When I look at a CW-80 I see the Chrysler Building, Grand Central Station, NYC Hudsons, and Burlington's Zephyrs not just a transformer.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

My feeling is the bug will bite you really hard & a nice used Lionel KW will make you happy. It made my ever expanding layout a fun place to be. I asked the same question several months ago, bought a used KW, put a new cord on it, and WaLa, instant happiness. It gives you the ability to wire up lights and run a second train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you buy a KW or ZW (or even the Z or V models), first thing to check is the rollers before you start using it. They are a wear item and if they are totally worn down and you use the transformer, you'll start damaging the windings, this is a bad thing. 

They're pretty easy to change, so it's a good idea to replace them if they're worn. The cord is the other common replacement. Less common is the whistle rectifier, though they do go bad.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Great tips John! Thank you.  My whistle rectifier is bad in mine.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

seabilliau said:


> I have to say I have been impressed with the way Lionel has kept the use of design as an important factor in their equipment.
> 
> When I look at a CW-80 I see the Chrysler Building, Grand Central Station, NYC Hudsons, and Burlington's Zephyrs not just a transformer.


SeaB,

I enjoyed your commentary above, re: Lionel's nostalgic / art-deco design inspiration when it comes to transformers. You're absolutely right!

TJ


----------

